# Ovulation Stimulation



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm on my 3rd cycle of  taking Letrozole, and for the first 2 months, the doctor I normally see gave me an Ovitrelle injection to take to make sure I ovulated. I had produced, on both cycles, two large follicles, so the Letrozole obviously worked well. So far, even before this treatment, I have had all the signs of ovulating, I wasn't quite sure why I was having the Ovitrelle as well. 
This month my doctor was away so I saw another doctor, who did a scan to see how I'd responded this month, and again, two large follicles. I mentioned to him that I have had Ovitrelle, and he said to try it without this time. I'm confused now, he said it was up to me, but if I've been ovulating normally (as far as we can tell) it should just happen naturally. 
Can anybody explain this. What exactly does the Ovitrelle do (I did sort of ask the doctor yesterday, but I came away realising I was not sure what he meant!!!!)
Thanks
Louxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In normal ovulation you would get a rise in LH hormone which makes you ovulate. The ovitrelle can make the body think it has had that rise in hormone and therefore ovulate. You could well of been ovulating previously and the ovitrelle wasn´t actually making you ovulate. The other use of ovitrelle is to tell your body to boost it´s production of progesterone which is necessary for implantation so the doc´s may have been using it for that benefit aswell.

Ruth


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks Ruth
Makes more sense now
Lou x


----------

